# CJC 1295 with Dac help



## DotConnect (Oct 27, 2018)

I recently acquired CJC1295 with Dac 5mg. I reconstituted with 2.5ml of Bac water. I am very new to this so please help. I don't quiet understanding nor can I find any information that gives a direct answer of how many units I should inject per dose on a insulin 100 unit standard syringe. From what I understand because of the dac I can and should use it every 5 days. I  weigh 140 and I am 5'10. How many units at 5mg would be a proper dose. Please help. If this has been posted before I apologize I search n could not find it. 


thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Viduus (Oct 27, 2018)

Is that a printer toner cartridge? Jin?


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2018)

You're just throwing your money away. Best advice: don't bother. You  will get more out of a tub of protein then that stuff.


----------



## baitslinger (Oct 28, 2018)

you have a solution of 5 mg / 2.5 ml = 2 mg / ml.
So 1 ml = 100 units on a slin pin would give you 2.5 mg

You should start with a 100 ug dose, which is about 4 ticks - a pretty small amount of liquid indeed.

For best results, you should combine the CJC1295 DAC with either GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin. These GHRPs should be done 3 times a day, on a reasonably empty stomach - and waiting at least a half hour to eat, following the dose.

Better yet, go with CJC 1295 No DAC (aka Mod GRF 1-29) 3x per day, also combined with a GHRP. 100 ug each. Same thing with a reasonably.empty stomach pre dose, and no eating for at least a half hour following.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 28, 2018)

baitslinger said:


> you have a solution of 5 mg / 2.5 ml = 2 mg / ml.
> So 1 ml = 100 units on a slin pin would give you 2.5 mg
> 
> You should start with a 100 ug dose, which is about 4 ticks - a pretty small amount of liquid indeed.
> ...




I have been using peptides, with good success, for a couple of years. My igf-1 levels are routinely between 250-325 using 3 saturation doses (100mcg each) of mod grf 1-29 and ghrp2. Baitslinger is 100% correct that you want to use modgrf1-29 and not cjc1295 DAC. He’s right on the money with when to eat etc too. Using more that 100mcg of each will give increased results but on a diminishing scale and can cause increased prolactin. 

It will not give you the same level of results as GH will. With GH you can get levels up into the 500s and beyond, but you CAN get good results.

I think they recomp math is wrong (or else I’ve been doing it wrong), but I think with 2.5ml BAC, you’ll want to use 5 units to get 100mcg. Baitslinger, you can correct me if you think I’m wrong, but here’s how I work it:

5mg = 5000mcg per vial
2.5 ml = 250 units
5000mcg/250units = 20mcg per unit
therefore 5units = 100mcg

I use 2ml, in which case 4 units = 100mcg.

My protocol is 100 mcg each ghrp-2 and mod grf 1-29 first thing in AM, immediately post workout, before bed. 

I also sometimes have added in Ipamorelin, which has a lesser pulse than GHRP-2, but it lasts longer and has no prolactin sides, allowing me to use more of a boom dose (400-500mcg) and stack it with the others.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DotConnect (Oct 28, 2018)

Thank You Bait and Blu. I am in over my head with these peptides and I need to read/research a lot more before I beginning. I started TRT recently to cure low libido and erectile dysfunction after using Propecia for about 2 years. The Propecia did wonders for my hair, never looked better but destroyed my body. Now I am beginning to feel like a man again and celebrating having boners and sex, while grieving the lose of my hair. Its a weird place to be in. Anyways I need to slow down before I cause more issues. I do appreciate the sincere replies and information. This is a whole new world for me so I need to slow down and learn more before I am so ready to put something foreign in my body. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jin (Oct 28, 2018)

DotConnect said:


> Thank You Bait and Blu. I am in over my head with these peptides and I need to read/research a lot more before I beginning. I started TRT recently to cure low libido and erectile dysfunction after using Propecia for about 2 years. The Propecia did wonders for my hair, never looked better but destroyed my body. Now I am beginning to feel like a man again and celebrating having boners and sex, while grieving the lose of my hair. Its a weird place to be in. Anyways I need to slow down before I cause more issues. I do appreciate the sincere replies and information. This is a whole new world for me so I need to slow down and learn more before I am so ready to put something foreign in my body.
> 
> Thanks again!



Do not add anything to your trt until your libido issue is fixed and your test levels are stable.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 28, 2018)

Jin is 100% giving you solid advice here^^


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2018)

Save your money brother, save your money

All you need is whey, fish oil, a full fridge & a gym.


----------

